# Prognathochromis Perrieri



## DrgRcr

Thought I'd post these up here, as they are extinct in the wild. I was fortunate enough to acquire a trio of Prognathochromis Perrireri recently. A day after getting them, they spawned and I was blessed with 35 fry, which are currently doing well in a breeder box. They are much more elongated than most Vics, and are piscivores as well.


----------



## Deeda

Congrats on the spawn!!! Either they loved their new home or the change set them off.

Are you keeping them with other fish or a species only tank?


----------



## DrgRcr

Thank you! My guess is that the change set them off, but I'd like to think they are enjoying their new, albeit temporary home! Right now, until I can free up a little space elsewhere, they are in a 20 long with a group of Syno Multi growouts. Doing well and eating eagerly.


----------



## Chester B

Wow. Don't see those every day. This is one of those fish that I've wanted for ages, but have never come across. Good luck with those.


----------



## DrgRcr

Chester B said:


> Wow. Don't see those every day. This is one of those fish that I've wanted for ages, but have never come across. Good luck with those.


Thanks you. I'm going to try to get in touch with Claudia at CARES and see if I can register some of the fry.


----------

